# yellow tailed and barred convict



## conoholic (Nov 12, 2005)

are they common?? instead of black barred i have 2 yellow barred convicts got them for free when i got 1 female black barred con


----------



## Hairback357 (Feb 16, 2008)

Any pictures?


----------



## Izzydawg (Jan 4, 2008)

I haven't seen one before....yea, pics would be great


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

Are these it? Because this is the only yellow barred Convict I cant think of.










They are called Nano's. If this is your fish than they are definately not common.


----------



## conoholic (Nov 12, 2005)

http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/forum ... 1189951696
thats what they look like


----------



## Hairback357 (Feb 16, 2008)

Wow I have never seen one of those. I wan't one though.


----------



## TheeMon (May 11, 2004)

that pic is kool as ****, are we 100% sure thats a convict?

it almost makes me want some


----------



## conoholic (Nov 12, 2005)

yup and im gonna breed him with my pink convict


----------



## Izzydawg (Jan 4, 2008)

they are beautiful! :drooling:


----------



## Nathan43 (Jul 9, 2007)

beautiful is right, like a peacock convict =)


----------



## straitjacketstar (Mar 8, 2004)

I've had several like that. Every one had the ability to obtain the normal dark barring, like the yellow bars were based on mood, but it was like they preferred the yellow barring. I never thought anything special of it. :-? lol


----------



## TheeMon (May 11, 2004)

are they worth alot of money? are they really rare?


----------



## Izzydawg (Jan 4, 2008)

...and you got them free too!...what a smokin deal 8)


----------



## westwood8183 (Jun 15, 2003)

Looks like a normal con to me...they can have quite a variation of colors depending on mood and environment.


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

> Looks like a normal con to me...they can have quite a variation of colors depending on mood and environment


I 2nd that! I think he looks awesome! Just not a fan of the light coloration! I perfer the regular Convicts!


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

just a normal convict, *** sen lots like this before.


----------



## Izzydawg (Jan 4, 2008)

I sure like them...
I'm in Canada too, could you pm me and let me know where to find them?


----------



## stuckinthemiddle (Feb 26, 2008)

*** never seen those Nano cons either, but Im new in the hobby and to this site. Where can I get a nano con? Or even a yellow one???


----------



## conoholic (Nov 12, 2005)

anyone else like them??


----------



## RobD213 (Mar 2, 2006)

where are you planning on putting them? as judging by your signature your pretty overstoced already


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

I think they are gorgeous! I would love to have a couple of them. I've never seen them for sale around here


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

> I've never seen those Nano cons either, but Im new in the hobby and to this site. Where can I get a nano con? Or even a yellow one???


Nano's are their own species. But they are closely related to Convicts and are in the same family Archo or Crypto whichever you prefer. They call them Yellow Convicts because they look similar to Convicts and are closely related. I have seen them for sale on:

http://www.tangledupincichlids.com


----------



## rmcder (Jul 9, 2005)

But the picture in the link doesn't look like nanoluteus. It looks like a con that has yellow where black should be. Isn't there a name for that situation - xanthic maybe?


----------



## Ded Revil (Jun 24, 2003)

rmcder said:


> But the picture in the link doesn't look like nanoluteus. It looks like a con that has yellow where black should be. Isn't there a name for that situation - xanthic maybe?


I've seen convicts similar to this before, so this variety may be loosely tied to a geographic variant of a highly variable species. Like other cons, it's probably mood-dependent and it's surely capable of getting darker if not fully black-banded. Somewhere along the line certain breeders may have bred for this trait, leading to the yellow-barred fish pictured here. Who knows?

Regardless, it's a very interesting fish....and I'd be very interested in seeing it in breeding dress!


----------



## conoholic (Nov 12, 2005)

my sig list has changed ALOT i have all cons now 7 cons one pair has formed already


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

> But the picture in the link doesn't look like nanoluteus. It looks like a con that has yellow where black should be. Isn't there a name for that situation - xanthic maybe?


Yes, I know. Conoholics cichlid is in fact a different color morph of Convicts. I didn't know what it looked like so I posted a picture of a Nano to see if it was the same fish. Obviously it wasn't. I just thought maybe it would be considering the title said yellow barred convict.



> my sig list has changed ALOT i have all cons now 7 cons one pair has formed already


ALL in a 29 gal?  Could you please tell us your current stocking and what all tanks are setup?


----------



## conoholic (Nov 12, 2005)

29 gallon:
one pair of black and yalllow barred con
5 other cons ( gonna get rid of )
and 10 gallon comming by next frieday


----------



## con-man-dan (Aug 19, 2006)

stuckinthemiddle said:


> I've never seen those Nano cons either, but Im new in the hobby and to this site. Where can I get a nano con? Or even a yellow one???


I wouldn't recomend cryptoheros nanoluteus to begginers, this is not a very forgiving member of such a hardy species. I for one have never had luck out of 3 seperate pairs, and consider myself to be far from a noob lol no expert by any means. Every other species of crypto I have kept, has been with great success, except this one. There are many other crypto's however, that are very interesting and beautiful but have an easier learning curve.

As to the OP, those are regular convicts. The bars can change with mood. Its possible they're xanthic, but I've had regular cons wash out to this yellow before, and have the colors change quickly back to solid black. If they're truly xanthic, you won't know until they're breeding and the black doesnt appear.


----------



## conoholic (Nov 12, 2005)

well the male is in breeding mode and still have yellow bars


----------



## thetim6 (Jan 24, 2003)

I've never seen any convicts that looked like that. That's not to say they are rare or anything, but this is the first I have seen of a yellow barred convict.

Personally, I think that fish is very sweet and if I saw one I would start a 20L just to keep it! Haha


----------



## auratum (Jul 6, 2006)

Any updates on this project?


----------



## Hubbynz (May 10, 2008)

pretty...I love the rainbow tail colours


----------



## BlackShark11k (Feb 16, 2007)

I've seen a few yellow bars. Pretty cool.


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

Look Leucistic. Same sort of thing as the Xanthic Jags. The one gene for the dark color is absent or not working quite right so that color get replaced with a yellow. AT least in Leopard geckos, it uped their price. The more yellow the more it was worth.


----------



## conoholic (Nov 12, 2005)

gotten rid of them awhile ago and just got some jellybean cons today ( male and female )


----------



## straitjacketstar (Mar 8, 2004)

MalawiLover said:


> Look Leucistic. Same sort of thing as the Xanthic Jags. The one gene for the dark color is absent or not working quite right so that color get replaced with a yellow. AT least in Leopard geckos, it uped their price. The more yellow the more it was worth.


Not quite the same thing and not leucistic.
The same sort of thing as xanthic jags in cons would be xanthic cons (aka pink cons).
Gold jags are different than xanthic jags and result in a high yellow coloration more along the lines of what you're seeing in the con but I've seen cons with the same coloration and it seems more mood based than genetics.


----------



## CichInTheMind (Feb 27, 2008)

My cons went from pale grey to almost solid black depending on mood and spawned 25% pink fry! What a great surprise that was, I love genetics  Maybe those cons had some nano ancestry down the line? I know they will breed with pretty much any other CA out there, Homicidal AND Sex Addicts...guess thats why they call em Convicts :lol:


----------



## PirateCrash (Jul 3, 2007)

Hmm, sometimes the black lines on my convict turn slightly green.


----------

